# Win XP drivers for Intel 82801 AC97 Audio Controller



## manas (Feb 26, 2006)

Where can I download Win XP drivers for Intel 82801 AC97 Audio Controller?


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey the audio drivers are on the intel motherboard cd itself


----------



## manas (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a laptop and I have no motherboard cd.So I have to download them.Also when I try to install the Realtek drivers,Device Manager shows them to be unsigned.


----------



## ::vicky:: (Feb 26, 2006)

check out intels website it may be help ful


----------



## manas (Feb 26, 2006)

::vicky:: said:
			
		

> check out intels website it may be help ful


I have checked.I could not find anything there.


----------



## devarajan (Feb 26, 2006)

Try to find in drivers.com


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 27, 2006)

hey!
here it is -

*www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/222/222049.htm

-----
hope this help!
reader


----------



## manas (Feb 27, 2006)

That is for Windows 2000.Are signed drivers for Windows XP not available.


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 27, 2006)

In the page of downloading the driver is says that "it is for windows 2000 but it may work for other windows"

So try it !


----------

